# Anyone in Ubay?



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey there, I’m brand new to this forum and looking forward to maybe meeting a few people on here in the future. My wife and I are in the process of leaving Alaska and moving to our property in Ubay bohol and I was curious if there were any other expats living in the area. It’s a little more remote than most expats seem to like from what I have noticed haha.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

m225318440 said:


> Hey there, I’m brand new to this forum and looking forward to maybe meeting a few people on here in the future. My wife and I are in the process of leaving Alaska and moving to our property in Ubay bohol and I was curious if there were any other expats living in the area. It’s a little more remote than most expats seem to like from what I have noticed haha.


A few years ago when we did a Motorcycle Trip down south we took a RORO from Hilongos, Leyte to Ubay and spent the night there. Remote is correct, LOL. Awesome ride long both coasts and the center though. The western coast was a bit rough from the earthquake. Bohol is a beautiful place, easy access to Cebu & Leyte. I wish you well!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

m225318440 said:


> Hey there, I’m brand new to this forum and looking forward to maybe meeting a few people on here in the future. My wife and I are in the process of leaving Alaska and moving to our property in Ubay bohol and I was curious if there were any other expats living in the area. It’s a little more remote than most expats seem to like from what I have noticed haha.


Howdy and welcome. True that is a remote place but looking at map of your area now--that is extremely isolated without doubt.
You'll enjoy life after the move is done but are going to have an huge difference in weather to adjust to.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Welcome m2253.........
Just wondering why you chose such a remote location. Does your wife have family there?


----------



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Well we actually chose it because both of us really hate cities and prefer the rural life. It’s really the same where we live in Alaska so I guess we have grown accustomed to that simple lifestyle. 
As far as her having family, she has some family in bohol but most of her relatives live in CDO mindanao and she wasn’t comfortable with me living there what with the unrest. Bohol seemed like a nice in-between place where we could be on a ferry to Cagayan de oro relatively easy.


----------



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh and as far as weather, yeah it’ll be different for sure but I’m actually much more comfortable with 90+ degrees vs -30 so I think I’ll adapt pretty quick haha. I’m tired of having to put on 3 layers of clothing to go outside and get the mail


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

m225318440 said:


> Well we actually chose it because both of us really hate cities and prefer the rural life. It’s really the same where we live in Alaska so I guess we have grown accustomed to that simple lifestyle.
> As far as her having family, she has some family in bohol but most of her relatives live in CDO mindanao and she wasn’t comfortable with me living there what with the unrest. Bohol seemed like a nice in-between place where we could be on a ferry to Cagayan de oro relatively easy.


I chose the province (La Union) many years ago for the rural life at a time when owning a vehicle was virtually impossible unless one paid cash. Over the years now with installments now available it seems like everyone has a vehicle. Most roads in the mountains that used to be dirt roads are now concreted. It was recently announced that SM City, SM Center, Robinsons will build here. How quickly rural changes. 

Part of my southern Islands Motorcycle trip was to see if there were greener pastures. We decided to stay where we are. 

You may want to inquire if Duterte's Build Build Build effects Ubay since it is the North Port City linking Southern Leyte. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/outofasia/2018/02/28/dutertes-ambitious-build-build-build-project-to-transform-the-philippines-could-become-his-legacy/#708343921a7f

Good for you if you bought titled land already because i'm certain land prices will increase there like they are everywhere else. The new TRAIN Tax law is also causing prices to quickly increase.

https://www.rappler.com/thought-leaders/192873-train-tax-reform-law-what-does-it-change-explainer

I'll send you a PM to a link where you can see whats going on in Ubay.


----------



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey thanks! I appreciate it. I’ll check out the link. 
La union? I’m surprised they are building an SM there, seemed like a pretty small place, but then I was only passing through on my way to Anda.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

m225318440 said:


> Hey thanks! I appreciate it. I’ll check out the link.
> La union? I’m surprised they are building an SM there, seemed like a pretty small place, but then I was only passing through on my way to Anda.


It's booming here. Construction everywhere. SM city will be behind Manna Mall along the diversion road. New apartments that were just built there are being demolished and land fill operations are happening. 

You can see the pictures/discussions on that link I sent you with all the cities. I can't post the link here because it gets deleted as competition.


----------



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Wow that’s amazing. Big changes coming soon. I wouldn’t have anticipated that much growth in that particular area. 
Thanks for the link to the site! That should come in handy.


----------



## Keysman1 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Ubay*



m225318440 said:


> Hey there, I’m brand new to this forum and looking forward to maybe meeting a few people on here in the future. My wife and I are in the process of leaving Alaska and moving to our property in Ubay bohol and I was curious if there were any other expats living in the area. It’s a little more remote than most expats seem to like from what I have noticed haha.


Hi.
My wife's family lives in Ubay. We own a small rice farm in Pagasa which is about 20 minutes to the South.
We own a building lot in Guindulman and will most likely be moving there in July 2019.
There are quite a few expats on Bohol. I understand that they have a monthly gathering but not connected with that yet.
If I can answer any questions let me know...


----------



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey,
Good to know somebody is in the area. I am pretty adaptable to new cultures but I was hoping to maybe bump into some familiarity there too haha. I will keep you in mind if we have any questions, I really appreciate it.


----------

